# deviantART.



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

I used to use an S2IS, now I use a Nikon D40x.
Great photography, random things though


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

the photos are ok. I'd recommend taking a photo class. Beside teaching you the technical stuff, it teaches you how to *look* at things.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

deviantART is a neat site!


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

I recently got a new camera, and updated it.


----------

